# mobile skin on desktop browser (in the last week or so)



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I've noticed since the mobile skin has been activated, a lot of threads are showing in a mobile view rather than the regular view. Just thought you should know @Lorian!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Can you explain a little more please.

Not entirely sure what the problem is?


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I think it might be my browser or something google is doing..

Lookup any forum thread and put this at end of the URL "-print.html"

searching on google for threads in uk muscle resulted in pages coming up in that print format rather than the regular look

'print view'

'normal view'


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That sounds like either the site or your web browser is remembering your view preference.

1. Log out and close all windows.

2. Clear all cookies & cache (I use CCleaner as it's free & effective).

3. Reboot

4. Open www.uk-muscle.co.uk and log back in.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Will give that a go. It happens on my iphone search too.


----------

